# Moldy Walls, Holes in Walls and Door



## WFIT (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm gunna make this short since I had my post complete and then my browser crashed

1. shortly after moving I noticed there was mold forming behind my walls..How do I fix this?






2. Next! got a few holes that need fixing..whats the best way?





3. I have a hole in my wooden door that also needs fixing
htt p://img189.imageshack.us/img189/7458/img0145q.jpg (sideways)





4. The paint on my door was a bit oily so I had to take it off completely since my dog was chewing on it.. I would like to repaint it back but not sure what kind of paint to use.. it seems like they just painted over paint because there are like 2 more layers but its not peelable so i left it.





 (sideways)

In my bathroom.. I'm not sure if it would be better to deal with the mold first or fix the holes first.. but still I don't know how to do either so need help there.. and as for my wooden door is there anythin i can do? maybe patch it sand down? put somethin over it to seal it b4 i paint?


----------



## Blackmon Mooring (Jun 30, 2009)

You definitely want to get the mold issue under control before patching the holes. If the mold is growing from the inside of the walls, you could have a bigger problem on your hands. Before you tackle the issue on your own, you should have the mold tested to see what kind of mold it is. Sometimes removing it on your own can cause it to spread, or make you sick. There are questions available for you to ask a potential mold removal company on the Blackmon Mooring website.

After you know what you are dealing with, you can patch that hole with mesh tape and joint compound. There are a handful of quick and useful "how to" videos about wall repair on Youtube. Good Luck!


----------



## CyFree (Jul 1, 2009)

One thing is sure. If there is mold there is moisture.
Mold needs two things to grow: 
1- organic matter in which it feeds (in this case the drywall and probably the latex in the paint as well)
2- Moisture levels at of above 60%.

In a home you can't avoid using organic materials. You patch those walls without taking care of the moisture problem, mold will only come back. 

So you are left with the task of controlling the moisture.You will probably need to remove all that drywall and look at the insulation behind it. My bet is that it is wet as well.  

You will need to locate the source of the moisture. Are those internal or external walls? Look for pipe leaks, hole in the siding, leaks in the roof.

Buy an inexpensive hygrometer at any hardware store and check the relative humidity in the air. If it is above 60%, you might need to run a dehumidifier.

Be very careful however dealing with the moldy walls. You don't want to disturb it and stir more spores in the air to cause a broader infestation. Although only a portion of mold species are actually toxic, even the non toxic species are know to trigger allergy symptoms in sensitive people.
(In addition to staining your surfaces and smelling very bad)

If you suspect it might me toxic mold, have it tested. After that, just take the proper measures to keep the humidity below 60% and any mold in the air will dry out and lay dormant, no longer releasing spores and growing on surfaces.


----------

